# Piedmont Nwr Hunts And Question



## FOUR NOTCH HUNTER (Sep 22, 2004)

I have been hunting piedmont for about 12 years.  I have never seen a good shooter buck.  I hunt the Primitive weapons hunt.  I got drawed for the last either sex hunt.  I picked up another permit for the Primitive weapons hunt.  I usually see a few deer. My question is what do you guys hunt when you go to Piedmont.  Food, Sign, Hardwoods, Pines????  I can't find that much sign when I go there. Any comment or help would be appreciated.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 23, 2004)

Been going there for over 20 yrs. with my Dad & brother.
Have had good success over the years, the key for us is where we hunt is close to a 30 minute walk off the road thus allowing us to get away from the crowds. We hunt a hardwood ridge next to planted pines that the deer bed in. My Dad killed a nice 8 pt. that grossed 135 some years ago. We almost always see deer every hunt.
 I think the best advice is to try the early hunts, there seems to be lots of pressure on the deer by the time the last either sex hunts come around. Also get off the roads as far as you are comfortable with. Research has shown most hunters on public land won't venture more than 1/4 mile off roads. 
We will be down for the Oct 21-23 Buck only hunt this year.
Good Luck
db


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2004)

I have found from talking to successful hunters down there, that the key as was stated previosly is to get deeper in to the woods. But also, to stay in your stand as long as you can. People moving around is what stirs the deer. This is especialy true after the first day. When folks start getting up to walk out , the deer move and chances are if you stay put you might catch a deer trying to avoid people leaving. I am the worlds most impatient deer hunter. I have a hard time sitting still past 10:00 and always wonder what is over the next ridge. I have jumped many deer for other hunters I am sure.


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2004)

At Piedmont, if you are 1/4 mile away from the road you parked on, you are close to another road.  You can't hardly get 1/4 mile off any road at Piedmont!


----------



## Guy (Sep 23, 2004)

Is this the National forest area of Piedmont near Monticello?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 23, 2004)

Guy said:
			
		

> Is this the National forest area of Piedmont near Monticello?


It is located east of Juliette in Jones County


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> At Piedmont, if you are 1/4 mile away from the road you parked on, you are close to another road.  You can't hardly get 1/4 mile off any road at Piedmont!



That depends on what you consider a road, down there are foot travel only roads, and roads to drive vehicles on.
Either way I think the farther you are from any road the less chance of seeing another hunter.


----------



## FOUR NOTCH HUNTER (Sep 23, 2004)

The past two years the road that I usually drove down is now has a cable up and is for foot travel only.  I probably walk about 1/2 mile back down the road and then probably 300 yards down in the woods.  I usually don't see anyone in the area I hunt.  On the first day of the hunt I spend all day in the stand.  Second day usually come out for lunch about 1:00.  Back in by 2:00.  I always see deer I have just never seen a good buck.  I know the buck are around I just never have had the opportunity to see one.

I have hunted  areas and tried to get as far away from the road as I could only to find out there was a road right at me.  You are in your stand and you see lights, low and behold it is a truck 75 yards away  

I appreciate the advice and imput.


----------



## marknga (Oct 9, 2004)

My dad and I have hunted Piedmont since the early 70's I guess, a long time anyway. For years the area we hunted was limited to foot travel only(nice road) and we had about a 1 mile hike in from the south side and if we drove around to the north side it was 3/4 mile or so walk into the creek. The hunting was great then. We always saw deer, killed some nice bucks in there too. When we got one we would drive to the check out station and they would come over and unlock the cable and allow us to drive down to the creek  to pick up the deer.
Anyway they started unlocking that south entrance and the hunting just stunk. Oh we would still see some deer but we had people walking all over you, looking for somewhere to hunt at 8:00 or 9:00 in the morning. Just ruined our little honey hole. I haven't been back down there in 4 years or so, it was a beautiful place. If they started locking it again it would be great.
I agree that waiting until later in the morning is a good tatic. The "outside pressure" would alway have the deer running down to us. Sometimes it would sound  like WWIII was going on around us. There is one tree down there that there is no telling how many deer have been shot out of there.........great times for sure. 

Good luck

Mark

"aim small, miss small"


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Oct 10, 2004)

been hunting there for a few years now but didn't get drawn this year so i guess i'll just have to stick close to home to get my one or two that I need to get through tell next season. But ya'll are right every road in that place seems to have another road close to it, just drive around to you find a good looking spot in the middle of the day where you don't see any trucks and pull over and hunt I've killed at least one every year and that's all I ever do after the first day cause it seems that most everybody want's to hunt the same area's


----------



## Nitro (Oct 10, 2004)

This year will be my 26th deer hunt at Piedmont NWR. We were drawn for the Muzzleloader hunt. Should be a prime week...... 

Piedmont is broken down into 1000 acre sections as most of you know. My tactic is to use the human disturbance to my advantage.... Hunt all day if needed. 

I kill many of my deer within 400 yards of the roads and never see that as a negative. In fact it is a blessing to not have to drag a deer too far  

My best deer from Piedmont was a 4 .5 year old 9 point about 125" , 179 lbs dressed. 

By the way , if you are drawn for a hunt, it will benefit you to pre-scout and check out as many "foot travel" only roads as possible- many of the old food plots have been planted this past spring and summer. (side benefit to the $12.50 hunt fee perhaps)

The acorn crop is heavy this year. I look forward to the result from the first hunt. Should be a good year.

I enjoy the hunts at Piedmont, it's probably the best public hunting in GA- especially the Turkey hunts.

AG


----------



## JohnnyT (Oct 12, 2004)

*area 2*

I have hunted many years around area 2 and have never seen a rack buck, only 2 spikes.  I am hoping to scout before our hunt next week as we got drawn for the Oct 21 buck only hunt.  I hope for some luck more for my dad as his age is starting to discourage him from going and I don't know if we have many more Piedmont trips together.  Anyone ever do good seeing bucks in area 24 or 29.  I thouhgt we might should go the opposite way from area 2 for a change and maybe change our luck.  Send me a PM if you have some suggestions.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> At Piedmont, if you are 1/4 mile away from the road you parked on, you are close to another road. You can't hardly get 1/4 mile off any road at Piedmont!


Funny, I was thinking the same thing Randy!

My uncle killed a 10 and 8 pt buck within 10 minutes of the opening morning buck only hunt last year. He entered the 10 pt in the GON truck buck contest.

I wasn't drawn for Piedmont this year, but I was for the first hunt at Rum Creek.


----------

